# Probleme mit dem Creative-Krempel



## Mungo (21. März 2002)

Tach zusammen... 

Ich werd aus meiner Soundkarte (Creative Soundblaster Live!Player 1024) nich' mehr schlau. Meine Anlage hängt an dem Ding(über den Line-Out), über den TV-Ausgang. Wenn mp3's abgespielt werden, hab ich die ganze Zeit einen  unglaublich nervtötenden dröhnenden Unterton drin. Das nervt, insbesondere bei Songs, die eher ruhig sind(Is' auch bei MC-Aufnahmen zu hören, was noch mehr nervt). Hab's bisher ignoriert...

Hab jetzt ein wenig an diesen ca. 1000 Einstellungen herumgespielt, die Creative freundlicherweise über einige nette Programme frei Haus mitliefert. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass aus den Boxen nichts mehr rauskommt und ich nich' weiß, _was_ ich jetzt überhaupt aktivieren und was ich ausschalten muss 

Das Handbuch hilft mir da nich' viel weiter, das is' nicht zusammenhängend genug geschrieben. Toll, ich kann alles mögliche Nachlesen, wann ich das anwenden soll, krieg ich allerdings nich' raus 

Und noch was(als wär's noch nich' genug): Windows zickt rum und meint, ich sollte Treiber für einen PCI Multimedia Audio Device installiern. Riecht nach Soundkarte, ich find aber nirgends Treiber für das Mistding...wozu brauch man das?

Von daher: Wer kann mir verraten, was ich da einstellen muss? Was aus und was an muss? Ich will wieder Mucke hören! Menno...

Thanks an alle, die was wissen und das hier auch hinschreiben... 

Sorry, falls das Post nich' in die Abteilung hier gehört. War mir nich' sicher, ob das unter Hardware fällt oder unter Musik-Software...is' wohl eher beides


----------



## Saesh (21. März 2002)

wie siehts denn mit deiner verkabelung aus?

hoffe die kabel sind net allzu lang und du hast richtige audio kabel genommen.
wenn man nämlich die billigen von promarkt (  ) oder so nimmt, dann kann das ganz schnell in die hose gehen.

wenn man die verkabelung ausschliessen kann, dann würde ich creative mal ne mail schreiben.

aber dieser drönende unterton klingt mir nach einem problem im bezug auf die verkabelung!


----------



## Mungo (21. März 2002)

Hab's jetzt raus. Das Gedröhne liegt offensichtlich an einer Brummschleife, da der Receiver an der Hausantenne hängt. Antenne raus, und das Dröhnen war weg  Für das Problem gibt's auch Filter die dann zwischen Receiver und Hausantenne gekoppelt werden.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. März 2002)

Die vermindern aber wahrscheinlich wieder die Tonqualität.

@Saesh:

Was meinst du denn mit richtige Audiokabel? Hast du bei deinen PC-Speakern Kabel für 500€/m dran?
Solche Kabel sind doch bei MP3s völlig unnütz. Die miese Qualität von MP3 wär dann ja reine Verschwendung von Kabelperformance.


----------



## Mungo (25. März 2002)

Hab jetzt einen Mantelschutzfilter dran angeschlossen und es funktioniert. Bei der Tonqualität hab ich keinen Unterschied feststellen können...

Meine Kabel sind nicht teuer gewesen (wozu auch? ), aber auch nich' von Promarkt


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. März 2002)

Die Kabel merkt man sowieso erst bei Lautsprechern jenseits der 2000€.
Dann besonders, wenn lange Distanzen zu überwinden sind.


----------

